# Why no plush road bikes



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

I've ridden Cannondales for over 10 years and I love my current Cadd5 R1000 but these old bones now need something a bit softer. I wish C'dale would make a model similar to a Specialized Roubaix. Light carbon frame, plush more upright ride for us aging boomers. I can't be alone in my desire for such models but maybe it's just too small a niche for more manufacturers to sell in.:cryin:


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

drdatabase said:


> Light carbon frame, plush more upright ride for us aging boomers. I can't be alone in my desire for such models but maybe it's just too small a niche for more manufacturers to sell in.:cryin:


Isn't that what Cannondale markets the Synapse as? In a non-carbon I thought the sport road and road warrior were more forgiving in geometry, although I admit to never having ridden any of the above three lines. According to Cannondale's description of the Synapse, it pretty much is aimed exactly at bikes like the Roubaix.


----------



## davis (Oct 4, 2005)

Have you looked at the Cannondale Synapse?


----------



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

I tested the synapse and it felt more toward the racy side, less plush and less upright positioning then the roubaix but definitely more comfortable then my old cadd5 frame. I did a little side by side test rides with a synpase 2 and Roubaix and found the specialized much smoother over the rough stuff. I'm a Cannondale fan so it was an unkind shock to me. I haven't owned a specialized since the original RockHopper!


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

drdatabase said:


> ... I did a little side by side test rides with a synpase 2 and Roubaix and found the specialized much smoother over the rough stuff. I'm a Cannondale fan so it was an unkind shock to me.


? Not sure about the shock. For as long as I've been riding Cannondale (1987 SR400 was first) they haven't been known as smooth bikes, but rather efficient power transfer bikes, which some call stiff. According to my LBS owner, who has logged a lot of miles on a Synapse, they are much more compliant than the current 6/13, CAAD8/9 etc. What size Specialized and Synapse did you try? There is an awful lot that can be done with bar/stem/seatpost/etc. setups right out of the box that might make two similar geometry frames feel vastly different.


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

If you find the Synapse geometry still too race-oriented (I think it is compared to the Roubaix), try the Sport Road series. They're aluminum frames that are geared more towards a MTB convert. Definitely a little more upright. It comes with a carbon fork and a suspension seatpost (ditch for a carbon unit). It also comes with 25c Continental Gators which really smoothes things out significantly.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

For '07 C-Dale has a Synapse Sport version which has more upright geometry...check that out before resorting to the big S


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

drdatabase said:


> I've ridden Cannondales for over 10 years and I love my current Cadd5 R1000 but these old bones now need something a bit softer. I wish C'dale would make a model similar to a Specialized Roubaix. Light carbon frame, plush more upright ride for us aging boomers. I can't be alone in my desire for such models but maybe it's just too small a niche for more manufacturers to sell in.:cryin:


Before shelling out for a new bike, you might try a more upright stem & perhaps more plush tires to get the ride you seek. If you look at the geometry of similar size frames, the layout of the Roubaix is not that much different from the CAAD5 (i.e. head tube & seat tube angles within 0.5 degrees and both have a >100cm wheelbase in 58cm size). 

Just my 2cts- I'm not convinced that the CAAD5 is all that stiff-riding-even on my metrics & centuries. The power-transfer & handling are great, and the ride to this middle-aged recreational rider is fine. After a 106mi hilly century earlier this month (7500ft of climbing), I really appreaciated the quick climbing response & solid ride on the descents. My post-ride discomfort was due to fatigue-related leg cramps, not road buzz that CF is supposed to dampen out. I have nothing against carbon or Ti, but after riding many of the newer frames I have not found another that I just have to have. Any frame with a significantly smoother ride I find to have a less 'solid' riding feel- esp. cornering & fast descents. FWIW- I think the CAAD3 and earlier were stiffer riding than the CAAD 4/5 & had no better handling.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

Oldteen said:


> Before shelling out for a new bike, you might try a more upright stem & perhaps more plush tires to get the ride you seek.


I agree with Oldteen. Some new tires and a stem would probably work for you... but if you really want a new bike, don't let us stop you from shopping!


----------



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

I too ride a CAAD 5 and am at the far end of middle age(60). I've owned a lot of Specialized bikes, a Rockhopper, a Stumpjumper, the old Sirrus with drop handlebars and the new Sirrus with flat bars. I've test ridden the Synapse and the Roubaix and actually preferred the ride of the Roubaix, although I hate those Zertz things, which I don't believe belong on a high end bike. The problem is that I LOVE my CAAD 5 with full DA. It is a bit of a harsh ride on these old bones on long (40 miles and above) rides, but I've replaced the stem with one that has a steeper angle to raise the bar and I've also replaced the DA seatpost with a post that has a suspension shock in it. My riding friends give me a lot of grief about the old man's seatpost but it takes a lot of the jarring out of the ride and doesn't look too bad. A few months ago I put the rigid post back on and immediately noticed the harsher ride.
So, if you don't mind taking some s--t from your riding friends, get a new post, stem, maybe tires and keep riding that CAAD 5.


----------



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

Brillant minds think alike r1levy. I too put a high angle stem on my cadd5 and went with a carbon seat post along with DA'ing most of the gear. On a smooth road with no traffic me and my cadd5 are one. But in the real world of potholes, ruts and junk on road it getting kind of harsh.

I have toyed with the idea of a suspension seat post or even fatter tires. I don't mind the kids teasing me about my "Old Man" setup as long as I can finish the ride, sometimes even beating some of those mocking kids.

I won't give up the cadd5 but the comfort of riding the Spec Roubaix was a surprise. Those Zertz dampeners look like gimmicks to me too but the Spec guys at the demo days were going on and on their technical benefits. My butt and shoulders did feel a softer ride over some ripple strips I use in my test rides. And I have to say the 07 with the curving top tube is down right sexy! If I get one the wife will call it my Mid-Life Crisis Bicycle. Heck in that case I better get the S-Works. LOL


----------



## philip4703 (Sep 7, 2006)

*roubaix vs synapse*

hey drdatabase...i went through a similar Specialized Roubaix vs Cannondale (Synapse and CAAD series) debate a few weeks ago before ultimately buying a Roubaix Expert Double, even though my first choice going into the buying process was a C'dale. 

it came down to fit. according to my LBS, the Roubaix (and Specialized bikes in general), have shorter "cockpits" (i.e. saddle to handlebar distance) than similar sized Cannondales. that's good if you want a more upright ride or if (like me) your legs are on the long side relative to your height. my LBS bike fitter was kind enough to completely set up the two bikes i was looking at for my measurements, and to my surprise, the Synapse needed a rather ackward looking steeply rising stem, while the Roubaix did not!


----------



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, I'm leaning towards a Roubaix now too. I'm waiting to test ride an 07 expert before I make my final decision.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Roubaix and Cannondale*

My mid-life crisis bike (yes, that's what I called mine too) was a Spec Robaix Comp Triple, and it's great. I've put about 3500 miles on it and still every time I ride it, I'm impressed.

But this is a Cannondale board, so I have a 1996 (I think, but I bought it in '98) T700 touring bike. Not a high-end bike but I've toured 7 or 8K miles on that thing and I'm taking it up to WY tomorrow on a 4-day camping tour. The 18" chainstays, ultra stable geometry, and shimmy-proof frame make it ideal for its use. Thank God for the few companies who still make bikes specifically for loaded touring.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I've ridden a Roubaix & Synapse and much prefered the Synapse. Handling of the Roubaix felt a little vague by comparison. Of course, unless you put identical wheels, tires, seat, etc. on the bikes it is very difficult (at best) to discern ride differences due to the frame itself. My CAAD5 feels much better on my OP/Ultegra wheelset than it does on the stock Giepemme's (which now collect dust on my wall). I should point out that I happen to prefer the acceleration & handling of my CAAD5 to either of those "plush" road bikes- even for centuries like the 3 I did last month. If/when I want "plush" I just put on some soft 25 tires & still enjoy the responsiveness of my CAAD5.


----------



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

I've read here and on other threads about riding with lower tire pressure to ease the ride harshness a bit. I tried it today and it does help. My question is this: At what pressure am I going to be more prone to pinch flats? I weigh 185 and usually ride at 90 to 95 psi.
Appreciate any feedback on this.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

It you want something like the Roubaix, buy a Roubaix!!



drdatabase said:


> I've ridden Cannondales for over 10 years and I love my current Cadd5 R1000 but these old bones now need something a bit softer. I wish C'dale would make a model similar to a Specialized Roubaix. Light carbon frame, plush more upright ride for us aging boomers. I can't be alone in my desire for such models but maybe it's just too small a niche for more manufacturers to sell in.:cryin:


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

At those air pressures you are a pinch flat waiting to happen. More importantly, you are incurring vast amounts of rolling resistance, and most importantly, running your tires that low makes you more susceptible to flats of the non pinch variety.

From another one of your posts, those Zertz things have been determined, with empirical testing, to help smooth the ride. That is what the original poster is looking for! They also have no downside in bike stiffness, lateral or BB. The new Az1 construction (Expert level and above) Roubaix are also much more pleasing to the eye.





r1levy said:


> I've read here and on other threads about riding with lower tire pressure to ease the ride harshness a bit. I tried it today and it does help. My question is this: At what pressure am I going to be more prone to pinch flats? I weigh 185 and usually ride at 90 to 95 psi.
> Appreciate any feedback on this.


----------



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info on flats, critchie.
I wasn't implying that Zertz inserts didn't work. I'm sure Specialized tested them well - they just seem gimmicky - but maybe not. I'm on my 4th Specialized bike. I also have a Cannondale Caad 5 I love. I've ridden both the Synapse and Roubaix. Both great bikes but the new Roubaix line with the arched top tube is beautiful. Much better looking that the Synapse and IMO the 2006 Roubaix I test drove is a better, more responsive ride than the Synapse.
I'm assuming you either work in a bike shop or just know the Specialized line well. What do you know about the Roval wheelsets? I can't find much information on them. 
Appreciate the help.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

r1levy said:


> Thanks for the info on flats, critchie.
> I wasn't implying that Zertz inserts didn't work. I'm sure Specialized tested them well - they just seem gimmicky - but maybe not. I'm on my 4th Specialized bike. I also have a Cannondale Caad 5 I love. I've ridden both the Synapse and Roubaix. Both great bikes but the new Roubaix line with the arched top tube is beautiful. Much better looking that the Synapse and IMO the 2006 Roubaix I test drove is a better, more responsive ride than the Synapse.
> I'm assuming you either work in a bike shop or just know the Specialized line well. What do you know about the Roval wheelsets? I can't find much information on them.
> Appreciate the help.


I own a shop and SBC is one of our brands. Roval is a revival of a French wheel company that was ahead of its time in the 70s, and still today his ideas from then carry the day. The founder (his name was not Roval) of that company simply closed the doors when the business became too much of a business. SBC bought the rights to the name and any technology a couple of years ago. The founder consults with SBC on the current wheels. They are strong, light and comfortable. The line is evolving quickly under SBC's reign (as you might expect). I believe there are 7 models (all clinchers) in the 2007 line, both carbon and Al, and are 9/10sp and Shimano/SRAM/Campy compatible. I think you will like them, and would recommend them over stuff like Mavic -- which is as much a marketing company as an innovator, probably more so.


----------

